# Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten



## psyphly (29. Juli 2010)

*Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Hiermit wollte ich ganz gerne mal all die belustigenden Filmfehler und die dämlichsten Szenen der Filmgeschichte sammeln und schmeisse spontan eine supergeniale Szene aus dem supertollen Streifen HITMAN auffn Markt, welche laut eingeblendeter Schrift angeblich an der russisch-türkischen Grenze spielen soll. Diese Szene gab damals Anlass, das Kino schleunigst zu verlassen, da mein Gehirn von dieser miserablen Darstellung schlechtester Hollywood 08/15-schwachsinns- Unterhaltung eh schon genug gequält wurde.

Wenn also noch jemand solche supertollen Filmfehler kennt oder mir sagen kann, wo sich denn bitte die russisch-türkische Grenze befinden soll, poste er dieses bitte hier


----------



## Pagz (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

YouTube - Aber warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh rum?
immer noch das beste


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Da könnt ich immer die Krise bekommen


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

ÄHM psyphly also Hitman wurde doch 1991 gedreht (wenn du den ersten meist) und da hat Georgien noch zur UdSSR gehört und die grenzte bekanntlich an die Türkei.


----------



## psyphly (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> ÄHM psyphly also Hitman wurde doch 1991 gedreht (wenn du den ersten meist) und da hat Georgien noch zur UdSSR gehört und die grenzte bekanntlich an die Türkei.



Ich meine den Film Hitman - Jeder stirbt alleine aus dem jahre 2007. In welchem Jahr der Film selber aber spielen soll, weiss ich nicht. Wie 1991 kam mir das aber nicht vor


----------



## Papzt (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Ich denke, der wird auch so um 07 spielen immerhin fährt er einen A5


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Hitman basiert doch auf dem SPIEL - das sollte man also nicht zu eng sehen, genau wie bei ner comicverfilmung.   Vltr. ist der Fehler auch eher, dass er im Film ein zu neues Auto fährt ^^ Zudem ist für Amis = Durchschnittszielgruppe jedes ex-Udssr-Land immer noch "Russland", so gesehen ist das noch nicht mal ein Fehler  Und es ist so oder so egal, weil kein Ami die Türkei, geschweige denn Georgien kennt  


Logische Fehler gibt es ja oft, da mach ich mir auch keine großen Gedanken drum. Aber die wirklich dümmste Szene, die ich je gesehen hab: ein C-Horrormovie aus Italien, bei dem Pärchen in ein seltsames Dorf kommt. Dort treffen sie einen Einwohner, der das Pärchen anspricht. Er redet dabei die ganze Zeit mit stockenden Worten und krächzt, als hätte er einen vorher den ganzen Tag rumgegröhlt. Die gehen dann 20Minuten (!) durch die Gegend, und der Mann erzählt den immer wieder was - erst DANN sagt der Mann dann plötzlich "_Übrigens - wenn sie - sich wundern - warum ich - so rede - ich habe kei - nen Kehlkopf - und benutze - ein Gerät zum - sprechen_" - und erst DANN sieht man erstmals, dass er sich einen dieser Apparate an den Hals hält, der eine elektronische Stimme erzeugt für leute ohne Kehlkopf...  

Ich weiß nicht, ob es wenigstens im orignal eine eher "elektronische" Stimme war, aber auf deutsch war es nur ein Krächzen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Die Stecher-Szene zwischen Keanu Reeves und Carrie-Ann Moss nebst dieser Rastalocken-Party in _Matrix Reloaded_.

In den Star Trek-Filmen gibt's auch welche, nur fallen mir da im Moment keine ein...


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Glaub Janeway hat ma irgendeinem ausserirdischen Captain gegenüber gemeint, dass die Voyager "nicht klassifiziert" sei... wahrscheinlich war damit eher "nicht geheim" gemeint ---> "not classified"

wär zumindest logischer^^


----------



## psyphly (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Klasse sind auch solche Geisterhaus- Filme: alles bewegt sich, überall Gespenster, Türen und Fenster knallen wie von Geisterhand...die ganze Zeit die Totale Action. Und der knaller ist: jedes mal wenn die Schauspieler durch die verspukten Räume laufen, kurz bevor etwas passiert bringen die den ultimativen Spruch: Ich glaube, irgendwas stimmt hier nicht...........


----------



## SebastiNator9 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

ist jetzt keine spezielle "Filmstelle", sondern generell: In sehr vielen Sci-Fi-Filmen sprechen die Aliens DEUTSCH (bzw im original amerikanisch)  xD 


 Praktisch, aber äußerst unlogisch und "unrealistisch", sofern man in sci-fi-filmen von "realismus" sprechen kann...


----------



## troppa (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*



SebastiNator9 schrieb:


> ist jetzt keine spezielle "Filmstelle", sondern generell: In sehr vielen Sci-Fi-Filmen sprechen die Aliens DEUTSCH (bzw im original amerikanisch)  xD



Meist schlechtes Deutsch, was noch unlogischer ist

Naja, die dümmste Szene fand ich die Baby-Szene in Hard-Boiled wo Chow Yun Fat das Baby auf dem Arm hat, gefühlte 20 Leute abknallt, dann angeschossen wird und dem Baby sein Blut aus dem Gesicht wischt...


----------



## Murxwitz (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

bei stargate atlantis:
"eine auf Silikon basierende Rasse"
"a silicon based race"


----------



## iceman650 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Machete ist eine einzige blöde Stelle


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*



Murxwitz schrieb:


> bei stargate atlantis:
> "eine auf Silikon basierende Rasse"
> "a silicon based race"


 
Wieso, was hast Du denn? Diese Rasse gibt es doch: aus der Gattung der Großglocken-Primaten der "Pamelus Andersonosis" 


Die allerdümmste Szene für mich ist eine ABSOLUT total übertriebene Action-Szene aus Transporter 2. Ich mein, der Film ist ja ansonsten echt gut. Und in manchen Filmen gibt ja Szenen, wo man sagen kann "o.k., beinah übermenschlich gut - aber mit Glück möglich". Oder Superhelden/sciFi-Stories, wo halt der ganze Film unter der Annahme läuft, dass es Superkräfte oder so was wie Warp-Antriebe gibt- Das ist ja dann auch o.k - aber filme, die an sich realistisch sind und dann aber DERmaßen übertrieben?! Argh! Die Szene, die ich meine schlägt echt dem Faß den Boden aus: Jason Statham flüchtet mit seinem Auto und weiß, dass unter dem Auto eine Bombe platziert wurde, und dann... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EalGgwgi1iM

Das ist echt 


*@*SebastiNator9: also, dass Aliens "Menschensprache" können, finde ich nicht seltsam. Die können offenbar gezielt durchs halbe Weltall fliegen, warum sollen die dann nicht in der Lage sein, ein Implantat oder so zu entwickelt, welches deren Sprache in unsere umwandelt, oder sogar die Sprache wirklich richtig lernen? Die haben ja auch genug Zeit, unsere Sprache(n) zu studieren, und rein Entwicklungsbiologisch ist die Fähigkeit, Laute und Sprache gezielt einzusetzen, eine wichtige Grundlage, um überhaupt zu einer technlogisch höherwertigen Rasse zu werden  Was ich aber in der Tat total bescheuert finde sind die "Universalübersetzer" bei Star Trek: die übersetzen alles korrekt, aber seltsamerweise werden einige klingonische Ausdrücke einfach nicht übersetzt, obwohl es ein "Menschenwort" dafür gibt. ^^


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Ganz allgemein die Bollywood Gesangseinlagen und Klischeehafte Darstellungen, die für unfreiwillige Komik sorgen


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Mir fiel gerade spontan eine Folge von CSI:Miami ein. Die fing damals an mit zwei Jetski-Fahrern, die unter einer Brücke durchfuhren. Dabei wurde einer der beiden von einer Steinplatte getroffen und ertrank.
Horatio Caine und sein Team untersuchten das, und kamen natürlich recht schnell drauf, dass das Mord sein muss. des Rästels Lösung war dann am Ende, dass ein junger Kerl eine Steinfliese aus dem Garten seiner Mutter genommen, auf den Jetskier gewartet und die Platte dann mit voller Absicht im genau richtigen Moment auf dessen Kopf hat runterfallen lassen.

Diese absolut plausible und realistische Schilderung der Tat war ja an sich schon genug, das Geständnis des Mörders dann im Grunde nur noch pro forma. 

Das war der Moment, ab dem ich diese Serie dann gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen konnte. Ich meine, von ner Brücke aus eine schwere Steinplatte auf einen fahrenden Jetskier werfen,... welcher Schimpanse hat denn da das Drehbuch getippt?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das war der Moment, ab dem ich diese Serie dann gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen konnte. Ich meine, von ner Brücke aus eine schwere Steinplatte auf einen fahrenden Jetskier werfen,... welcher Schimpanse hat denn da das Drehbuch getippt?


 Wieso?! Das ist es ja eben! Niemand kommt auf so ne doofe Idee, dass einer jemanden SO umbringen würde - also war der Mordplan vom Täter extrem genial - der kann ja nicht ahnen, das jemand DAS rauskriegt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Eine der dümmsten Szenen war für mich bei Avatar, als ich gehofft hatte, dass kein Happy-End kommt, weil der Stumpfsinn sonst noch eine halbe Stunde dauert. 

Tja, meine Gebete wurden nicht erhört.


----------



## troppa (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die allerdümmste Szene für mich ist eine ABSOLUT total übertriebene Action-Szene aus Transporter 2. Ich mein, der Film ist ja ansonsten echt gut. Und in manchen Filmen gibt ja Szenen, wo man sagen kann "o.k., beinah übermenschlich gut - aber mit Glück möglich".
> Das ist echt



So fahr ich doch auch immer! Aber dann fahr ich meistens durch das Gerümpel auf der Straße und land auf dem Dach wegen der Druckwelle oder so...
Die Szene mit der Praxis-Tür und der Auftragskillerin war auch logisch.
Weiß doch jeder, dass sone einfache Holz-Tür 34 Schuss aus zwei vollautomatischen 9 mm aushält.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich aber in der Tat total bescheuert finde sind die "Universalübersetzer" bei Star Trek: die übersetzen alles korrekt, aber seltsamerweise werden einige klingonische Ausdrücke einfach nicht übersetzt, obwohl es ein "Menschenwort" dafür gibt. ^^



Hm, glaub die wollen die einfach nicht verstehn...


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Das überbietet keiner  und dann noch mit polnischer "Synchronisation"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svOlz2ei4Yk&feature


----------



## DarthLAX (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

minuten lange prügel szenen (wo am anfang schon fest steht wer gewinnt) wo am anfang der gute (der gewinnen muss - z.B. bei james bond) voll am ab-loosen ist und dann doch noch gewinnt - find ich einfach stupide.

oder aber die berühmte szene aus ben hur (der römer mit der armbanduhr  ^^)

mfg LAX


----------



## BarFly (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Hallo,



Fadi schrieb:


> Eine der dümmsten Szenen war für mich bei Avatar, als ich gehofft hatte, dass kein Happy-End kommt, weil der Stumpfsinn sonst noch eine halbe Stunde dauert.
> Tja, meine Gebete wurden nicht erhört.


 
Der Film ist elendiglich schlecht - die katastrophal schlecht erzählte Story kann nicht annähernd durch die Trickeffekte wettgemacht werden.
Alleine die schwebenden Felsbrocken. Avatar mag ja ein Märchen sein, aber das bisschen Physik sollte man schon noch beachten.
Oder die Bewohner des Planeten - technologisch völlig unterlegen, greifen die völlig planlos an..... Das ist so wie wenn Armeen aus dem 16.Jht mit fest geschlossen Reihen gegen eine moderne MG - Stellung anmarschieren 

Ähnlich übrigens auch bei 'Startrooper' - 
a. taktische Vorgehensweise - zuwas denn?
b. Die Raumschiffe hängen so eng wie nur möglich über dem Planeten, damit auch keines bei einem Beschuß ausweichen kann.
Meine Güte, wenn es nicht möglich ist irgendwie auf logischerem Weg Spannung zu erzeugen....

Ciao BarFly


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Hier wurde schon CSI Miami angesprochen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z70BmmSkMY

Noch mal eine ganze Ecke dümmer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uoM5kfZIQ0

Ich weiß schon, warum ich mir das nicht anschaue...


----------



## troppa (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*



BarFly schrieb:


> Ähnlich übrigens auch bei 'Startrooper' -
> a. taktische Vorgehensweise - zuwas denn?
> b. Die Raumschiffe hängen so eng wie nur möglich über dem Planeten, damit auch keines bei einem Beschuß ausweichen kann.
> Meine Güte, wenn es nicht möglich ist irgendwie auf logischerem Weg Spannung zu erzeugen....



Meinste vlt. Starship Troopers?! Der ist sowieso mehr eine kritische Parodie auf ein totalitäres System als ein SiFi-Film. Leider hat man das bei zweiten Teil wohl nicht kapiert.



BarFly schrieb:


> Der Film ist elendiglich schlecht - die katastrophal schlecht erzählte  Story kann nicht annähernd durch die Trickeffekte wettgemacht werden.



Bei Titanic war die Story so katastrophal erzählt, dass das Schiff unterging und ein zweiter Teil nicht möglich war. Das ist bei Avatar besser gelungen.


@M_CLEAR_S: 

omg bei ner Standleitung kann ich auch die IP rausfinden.

LoL - Dann wollen se so schlau sein und raffen nicht, dass es den Löffel garnicht gibt. 

Und die 10 Quadrillionen Exapixel Videokamera brauch ich auch!! Und dann jammert die Alde auch noch


----------



## prointhegame (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Hier wurde schon CSI Miami angesprochen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z70BmmSkMY
> 
> Noch mal eine ganze Ecke dümmer:
> ...


----------



## Hoschie (24. Februar 2011)

Ganz klar james Bond Golden Eye, wo James flüchtet und ihm 100 Soldaten hinterher schiesen aber keiner trifft, doch er dreht sich um schießt ein mal und 50 von denen kippen um. Lol


----------



## longtom (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Rambo III 

Afghane : Was ist das ?

Rambo : Blaues Licht !

Afghane: Was macht das ? 

Rambo : Es leuchtet blau ! 

Mein absoluter Favorit


----------



## Hansaplast (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Die Boxszenen in den Rocky-Filmen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quvOnZl0MEs


----------



## Lone Starr (8. April 2011)

longtom schrieb:
			
		

> Rambo III
> 
> Afghane : Was ist das ?
> 
> ...



Die Szene ist nicht doof sondern einfach nur genial.

Der Anfang von Mission Adler Der Starke Arm der Götter wo Jacki Chan in diesen aufblasbaren ball (weiß gerade nicht wie och es besser beschreiben soll aber wer den Film kennt sollte wissen was ich meine) den kompletten Berg runter fällt und ihm ist nur schwindelig. Einfach zu doll.

mfg
Lone Starr


----------



## das_wesen (9. April 2012)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso, was hast Du denn? Diese Rasse gibt es doch: aus der Gattung der Großglocken-Primaten der "Pamelus Andersonosis"
> 
> 
> Die allerdümmste Szene für mich ist eine ABSOLUT total übertriebene Action-Szene aus Transporter 2. Ich mein, der Film ist ja ansonsten echt gut. Und in manchen Filmen gibt ja Szenen, wo man sagen kann "o.k., beinah übermenschlich gut - aber mit Glück möglich". Oder Superhelden/sciFi-Stories, wo halt der ganze Film unter der Annahme läuft, dass es Superkräfte oder so was wie Warp-Antriebe gibt- Das ist ja dann auch o.k - aber filme, die an sich realistisch sind und dann aber DERmaßen übertrieben?! Argh! Die Szene, die ich meine schlägt echt dem Faß den Boden aus: Jason Statham flüchtet mit seinem Auto und weiß, dass unter dem Auto eine Bombe platziert wurde, und dann...
> ...


 
Echt, bei einem Jason Statham Film Realismus fordern? Da kannst du genauso fordern das die CSU deine Rechte und Privatsphäre schützt. Es ist ja grade diese Unrealistische Action die Transporter, Death Race und Crank ausmachen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2012)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Die Filmwelt ist voll von solchen Fails, eine Waffe die mehr Kugeln verschießt wie sie aufnehmen kann, Autos die bei Verfolgungsjagden sich selber heilen. Gerade in alten Kriegsfilmen tauchen oft Gerätschaften auf es zum Filmdatum nicht gab wie zb in Tobruk ( bin mir nicht mehr genau sicher wegen dem Titel ) wo eine Kolonne Unimog S die es 10 Jahr nach dem Krieg gab umher fuhren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. April 2012)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Ohje da kenne ich so viel (da ich in fast allen Filmen manche Szenen für extrem dämlich halte) aber zugegeben musste ich als erstes an die "Warum liegt da Stroh rum" Szene denken 

Was mich aber am meisten (der häufigste Fail) aufregt ist bei tausenden von Schießereifilmen wo da wie vor welchen Waffen erfolgreich Deckung gesucht wird. Ich meine da schießen Leute mit dicken Handfeuerwaffen und gar Sturmgewehren rum und der Held versteckt sich hinter einem Holztisch oder einer Autotür... schon mal gesehen wie groß das Loch in einer Holzplatte ist wenn man mit ner 357er Magnum draufschießt?! Oder wie viele Autobleche man hintereinander mit einem Schuß einer 9mm durchbohren kann (es sind je nach Autoblech zwischen 10 und 15!)?


----------



## MasterFreak (9. April 2012)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Schaut euch mal irgenein Cobra 11 Teil an und achtet auf die Muzzle Flashes  Die sind extrem schlecht gemacht


----------



## TheLogium (15. April 2012)

Beileid größte verarsche -.-


----------



## seventyseven (16. April 2012)

*AW: Die dümmsten Filmszenen aller Zeiten*

Er :Warum liegt hier überhaupt Stroh Rum ?
Sie: Warum hasst du ne Maske auf ?
Er: Puh.. na dann Blas mir doch einen.


----------

